# Wer hat ne Empfehlung



## Merrel (22. März 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich hab derzeit ein wenig spielerische Flaute. Nebenbei Spiele ich Combat Arms und Hotline Miami 2 punkt.

Mich langweilen die Main Stream Shooter. WoW erzeugt bei mir eine zu große sucht. Hab da leider ein, zwei Sachen mit gemacht  Sachen wie CS:GO etc haben schnell angefangen mich zu langweilen.

Was ich suche ist also MMORPG welches ich nicht monatlich bezahlen muss, was schön aussieht (gute Atmosphäre) und schönen End Content bietet.

Kennt da jemand von euch was?


----------



## Jeretxxo (23. März 2015)

Schau dir mal The Secret World an, eventuell auch mal Star Wars: The Old Republic, das hab ich aber zuletzt gespielt als es noch kein free to play war.

Und wenn otto normal Shooter dich nicht so anfixen, könntest du auch mal Planetside 2 anschauen, so als alternative zu "normalen" Shootern.


----------



## dgcss (23. März 2015)

kenne noch das Spiel Fiesta Online... Gibts schon lange , war aber echt packend und wird immer noch viel gespielt. Gibt doch genügend alternativen zu WoW vorallem vom Publisher "Gamigo" von dem auch Fiesta Stammt


----------



## facehugger (23. März 2015)

Wie wärs mit dem kostenlosem Path of Exile:


https://www.pathofexile.com/
nicht nur mMn das bessere Diablo 3...

Gruß


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. März 2015)

Ich bin von Gw2 auf Swotor umgestiegen und kann sagen das man ohne monatlich dafür zu zahlen nicht wirklich spielen kann vor allem nicht im Endgame dafür sind die Einschränkungen des F2Play Modells einfach zu heftig.
Auf MMOGA gibts einen 60 Tage Key allerdings schon für 16€ was umgerechnet gute 8€ im Monat sind, mir ist es das Geld wert nachdem ich 2 Jahre mit GW2 ohne wirklich interessanten Content  verbracht habe. 
Generell kann man sich das Spiel allerdings mal kostenlos anschauen dafür reicht der Free2Play Status aus.


----------



## rhyn2012 (23. März 2015)

Teso, The Elder Scrolls online. Seit ein paar Tagen kostenlos, hübsch und gut  

Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Cinnayum (23. März 2015)

*Path of Exile* find ich arg dröge zu Beginn. Es mag sein, dass es nach vielen Stunden fesselt, aber der Start zieht für mich einfach nicht. Außerdem gibt es (für mich) zu oft Patches und Server-Down-Zeiten.

*Diablo 3* ist seit 2.0 sehr spielbar geworden und taugt gut "für die Mittagspause".

*Guild Wars 2* kannst du mal versuchen, wenn du es irgendwo im Sale findest. Ich finde, es wird leider ab Lvl 20 relativ schwierig alleine. (Monsterrespawn zu schnell und zu große Aggrorange, dazu seltsames Timing bei den Karteneventen, sehr hektischer Spielfluss, da man ständig Adds hat)

*Neverwinter* spiel ich im Moment. Das ist ein "über die Schulter MMO". Sieht ganz ok aus, bettelt aber an jeder Ecke um Echtgeld und ist schweineteuer. Die Echtgeldwährung kann man aber erfarmen (ca. 20 Cent-Äquivalent pro Tag mit niedrigen Charakteren).

*TERA* ist ähnlich dazu, aber viel schöner.

*SWTOR* ist in der Tat sehr schön und auch bis lvl 45 ohne Echtgeld gut zu ertragen. Das Kartellstarterpaket für glaube ich 4€ bringt aber den "bevorzugten Status" und damit sehr viel Zusatzkomfort. Wenn du eine gewisse Stufe erreicht hast, kannst du den Spielkey für 5€ holen und damit 1 Monat als Abo-Spieler unterwegs sein. (nicht vor Lvl 25 machen). Die 60-Tage Gamecard kostet glaube ich 18,99€ auf MMOGA.com.

Ich würde vermutlich mal mit SWTOR anfangen und die 4€ reinstecken. Da bekommst du etliche Stunden sehr gute Unterhaltung.
Den Endcontent habe ich in allen Spielen noch nicht erreicht, da kurze LoL-Partien eher zu meiner wenigen verbliebenen Freizeit passen.

Falls du da Stufe ~25 erreicht hast und weiterspielen willst, kannst dich ja mal mit PM melden.
Bei den anderen Spielen kam bisher nicht so die Lust auf, weiter zu machen.

Was ich nicht versuchen würde, ist *Runes of Magic*. Hier wirst du zwar mit einer vermeintlichen 1:1-Kopie von WoW ins Spiel gelockt, dann aber recht bald mit täglichen Farmaufgaben, zig Währungssystemen, unverständlichen Item-Upgrades und anderen Dingen bombardiert, die keinen echten Spaß machen. Hier wird nur das F2P-Modell zelebriert und an allen Ecken und Enden "Not" erzeugt, um Geld auszugeben oder immense Zeit in das Spiel zu stecken, um vorwärts zu kommen.

Ich habe noch kein MMO gefunden (mit oder ohne Abo), das ansatzweise an WoW heranreicht. Mein Abo habe ich 2011 beendet (und dann nach dem Jahr "kostenlos" für den Diablo 3-Kauf nochmal) und denke auch gelegentlich daran zurück zu kehren, aber ich lasse es sein und spiele lieber "den ganzen liegengelassenen Kram".
Deshalb eine Liste von Spielen, wo man sich einmal zu den Credits durchkämpfen sollte (und wenn es nur auf "leicht" ist):
- Borderlands 1+2 (GOTY-Edition), Pre-Sequel
- Mass Effect 1
- Tomb Raider 2013
- X-COM
- Enslaved
- Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War II, alle Teile (in keinem RTS fliegen so schön die Geschosse über den Bildschirm!)

- Civ V


----------



## Torianator (23. März 2015)

Herr der Ringe Online eventuell, ist kostenlos.  Turbine Trial Programs
Ragnarok Online war ganz nett früher  
Final Fantasy 14 war glaub ich nicht umsonst 
Ja Path of Exile war auch ganz nett, ist aber kein MMORPG​


----------



## facehugger (24. März 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> *Path of Exile* find ich arg dröge zu Beginn. Es mag sein, dass es nach vielen Stunden fesselt, aber der Start zieht für mich einfach nicht. Außerdem gibt es (für mich) zu oft Patches und Server-Down-Zeiten.


Was für dich gilt, muss ja noch lange nicht auf andere zutreffen Der TE wollte ne Empfehlung und sollte sich selbst ein Bild machen. Was du persönlich von dem einen oder anderen Game hälst oder nicht, sorry aber das ist irrelevant... Es gibt dMn zu viele Patches? Andere nenen das intensive Pflege, da könnten sich so manche Spieleentwickler eine dicke Scheibe von abschneiden

Und noch einmal, das komplette Game kostet keinen Cent, außer man will seinen Charakter optisch etwas "aufhübschen". Nötig ist das allerdings nicht.

Gruß


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. März 2015)

Klinke mich hier mal ein, würde nämlich liebend gerne wieder mal ein MMO / MMORPG spielen 

*Runes Of Magic .. *  -> Sehr lange gespielt, knapp 200€ in das F2P Modell ausgegeben, nicht lohnenswert. Die Optik an sich ist zwar entzückend und auch die Möglichkeiten, aber es brauch sehr viel Zeit um voran zu kommen (habe knapp 4h pro Tag gespielt, 5 Monate lang und war 2 Level unter Cap gewesen .. )

*Wildstar* habe ich in der Beta angespielt, jedoch empfand ich es als öde und grindlastig und als ein zu stumpfes MMORPG.

*Path Of Exile* , oder auch Diablo 2.5, macht sehr viel Spaß und bietet Langzeitmotivation. Ist jedoch viel mit Theory-Crafting verbunden und man muss sich stark belesen. Zudem ist es 100% auf Englisch und eine deutsche Übersetzung ist bis dato noch nicht in Sicht. 

*SW:TOR*, habe ich viel gutes von gehört und auch viel schlechtes. Es soll massig an Content bieten, allerdings relativ wenig End-Content (kann sein das es nun auch schon anders ist). Das wird aufj eden fall *mein* nächsten Projekt sein wo ich mich rein arbeiten werden.

*TES:O*, in der Beta gespielt, als schlecht empfunden. Ein TES in Online? Damals in der Beta hat es nicht funktioniert und Content soll soweit ich weiß auch kaum vorhanden sein. Bitte berichtet mich wenn ich falsch liege 

Würde auch gerne andere Vorschläge hören, bin ein großer Fan von MMORPG's, jedoch gibt es zurzeit glaube ich einfach keine Guten


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2015)

Wenn du sowas wie Diablo mags wäre vieleicht Warframe was für dich.


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. März 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas wie Diablo mags wäre vieleicht Warframe was für dich.



Also, auch wenn das jetzt OT ist, aber was bitte hat Warframe auch nur ansatzweise mit Diablo gemeinsam?


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2015)

Die Frage ist eher was hat Warframe nicht mit Diablo gemeinsam. Charakter individuell gestalten, mods farmen etc.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. März 2015)

Wenn die Frage auf mich bezogen war: Nein danke 
Habe ich bereits knapp 10Std angetestet und als nicht gut empfunden ... Mir hat der Flow irgendwie nicht gepasst und mit Diablo hats auch 0 zu tun ^^ (ok, Farmen vllt .. )


----------



## BlauerHeinz1337 (24. März 2015)

Elder scrolls online ist aber halb 4 free


----------



## Arthax (26. März 2015)

Was ist mit Aion (spiele ich selber seit 2 Jahren in der eigenen Legion) oder RIFT?


----------



## tschirpi (9. April 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Tera die Wahrheit die es zu akzeptieren gilt.

Wieso? 

- F2P aber kein Pay-to-Win:

Soll heißen: Grundsätzlich ist Tera kostenlos, für jemanden der das Spiel aber gerne und viel spielt ziemt es sich aber dem Tera-Club beizutreten, damit wird aus dem Spiel dann ein Pay-to-play (meiner Meinung nach immernoch das erträglichste aller Bezahlmethoden wenn es um MMO's geht) Durch diese Mitgliedschaft erhälst du dann ein paar Vorzüge die sich wirklich lohnen und sich preislich nicht von den Abogebühren anderer Titel wie WoW unterscheiden.

- ausgereiftes Actionkampfsystem und Endgamecomboanspruch
- viele verschiedene Klassen und Rassen
- meiner Meinung nach die beste Grafik unter allen MMO's aktuell, vergleichbar finde ich nur GW2, das jedoch hat in Sachen Beleuchtung den Nachteil und sieht nicht ganz so schön aus wie Tera.
- reichlich Engamecontent (Dungeons für 10 Spieler, auch im Hardmode [vergleichbar mit WoW-Heroic])
- Berufe, Crafting, Verzaubern, Gathering, alle Kerninhalte eben die man aus anderen MMO's auch schon gibt

Ich zähle jetzt hier mit Sicherheit nicht alles auf was mir an dem Spiel gut gefällt und was nicht, schau dir einfach auf der offiziellen Seite die wichtigsten Merkmale an und entscheide dann selbst.

Eine Premiummitgliedschaft (p2p-Modell) brauchst du für die Levelphase nicht, ich kenne auch Spieler die es seid release spielen und ohne auskommen), also keine Angst, es levelt sich trotzdem in normaler, angenehmer Geschwindigkeit.

Für mich ist Tera das anspruchsvollere WoW, das leider zum release des zweiten Addons immer und immer schlechter / einfacher / wie auch immer wurde.


----------



## Todesklinge (10. April 2015)

Wenn du gerne kreativ sein möchtest, etwa Autos, Kleidungen und den Körper mit Tatoos verzieren magst.
Dir GTA ein Begriff ist, du das Städte feeling magst und das soweit kostenlos Spielen willst, ohne das die Grafik zu altbacken ist?

Dann wäre All Points Bulletin Reloaded, kurz APB R,was für dich.
Viele unterschiedliche Waffen, Autos und Kleidungsstücke und das alles (bis auf die Waffen)  kannst du selber optisch designen!
An dieser Stelle muss ich aber auch sagen, dass wenn man Premium Spielzeit hat, dass man deutlich mehr designen kann, die kostenlose Version ist etwas knapp bestückt.
Man hat bei beiden den vollen Zugriff auf alles (weitere Designs schaltet man im laufe des Spieles frei), nur als F2P darf man bis zu 5 Symbole auf etwas anbringen und als Premium bis 50.
Der Kaufdruck im ingame shop ist mittelstark, es gibt einige Waffen die angenehmer zu spielen sind, als die gekauften, der Unterschied ist aber nur gering, im Vergleich zu den üblichen Waffen und auch optisch sind die im Sho schöner.

Es sind dabei fast keine Grenzen gesetzt, ob als Superman, oder Ninja Hero Turtle verkleidet, oder sonst was, man kann alles mit etwas Aufwand, erstellen 
Man kann sozusagen eigene Kostüme erstellen, man kauft die Kleidung und färbt und designt diese mit Motiven damit die dann so aussehen, wie man es möchte.
Man kann eigene Motive erstellen, etwa das Batman logo und dieses dann für alles mögliche benutzen, etwa für das Auto, auf der Jacke, Stiefel... usw.

In den kommenden Monaten (noch dieses Jahr), wird es einen Engine Update geben, wodurch die bereits tollen Texturen minimal aufgebessert werden und die Licht Effekte überarbeitet wird.
Aktuell sieht es lichter technisch stumpf aus, aber das wird bald sehr schön werden.

Einer meiner lieblingsspiele und es ist einzigartig, habe bereits 1000 Stunden in 2-3 Jahren darin verbracht und es ist echt super. Neuer Content folgt dann mit dem engine update, was wiederum die Entwicklung leichter macht, was bislang nicht möglich war.

Früher gab es leider viele Cheater, diese wurden jedoch durch das Fair Fight System, mehr als spürbar ausgemerzt!

Ein Blick lohnt sich wirklich, aber es ist auch ein schweres Spiel, weil man selber zielen und feuern muss und die Action recht schnell ist. Es gibt einige Charakter Mods die einige Werte verändern aber nicht zu übertrieben.
Das Spiel ist in etwa wie ein schneller taktischer shooter in der third Person Ansicht.

Einfach mal rein gucken, die Server werden bald Kontinental zusammen gelegt.

APB Reloaded - GamersFirst

Oder

GamersFirst ? Free To Play Multiplayer Online Games, Free MMO, Action Based MMOTPS, Post-Apocalyptic MMO, Online FPS, Adventure, Shooting & Strategy Games Online



Das Spiel gibt es auch in deutsch, aber ich würde die englische Version ans Herz legen, da in der deutschen einige Übersetzungsfehler und Lücken enthalten sind.
Das Englisch ist auch sehr leicht gehalten und der Fokus liegt mehr auf der Action als dem Lesen.

Für alle neuen Accounts gibt es einen und oder mehrere Codes, womit man Premium Zeit sowie eine Zeitlich begrenzte Waffe bekommt.


----------

